# Ground Fault Interrupters



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

How many of us are using GFI receptacles on our aquariums or GFI circuit breakers?
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/electric/gfi.html
By hydro code you need GFI receptacles in the bathroom, garage and outside the house. 
I would imagine GFI's would be used more in saltwater tanks due to higher conductivity that freshwater.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I wired GFCI in when I put in my basement fishroom electrical circuits. It's not much of a fishroom any longer though. I don't have one on my upstairs tank, although I suppose I should make the investment.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of putting my powerbars in rubbermaid containers and raising them higher off the floor. That should help from getting it flooded if something does happen.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I wouldn't run a tank without a GFCI ... it's cheap insurance that you won't get killed if something goes wrong electrically speaking. Btw, you can get a GFCI powerbar from Canadian Tire for about $25 ... it's simpler than wiring things in the wall or breaker panel.

Harry


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I run my tanks off of powerbars with GFCIs. Makes for insurance against accidents or my own clumsyness.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> GFCI powerbar from Canadian Tire


I see what you are talking about. It is a good deal considering the alternatives. 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=IhwmhZQhTHJJ4ctNjUHJh5CQ3ds9SYaIXedor95wfZ2sLUBeePA9!1429196350!172915479!7205!7305?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443296075&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672788&bmUID=1214329464124&deptid=null&ctgrid=null&subctgrid=null

Also this is good as well

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp;jsessionid=IhwmhZQhTHJJ4ctNjUHJh5CQ3ds9SYaIXedor95wfZ2sLUBeePA9!1429196350!172915479!7205!7305?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443302160&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672788&bmUID=1214329464074&deptid=null&ctgrid=null&subctgrid=null

Always look for the CSA or UL safety tested logos.
Make sure that it says GFCI, is 3 pronged, and #14 awg copper is good as a minimum wire size.
Remember wire sizes get larger when the awg numbers get lower. >14, 12, 10, ...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm....when I finished my basement and planned for the fish tank location, I didn't think of GFI outlets. I can always retro fit them as the walls are open behind the locations of both tanks. I was actually thinking of running a drain line from the filter container to the floor drain too.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

If you read the info that comes with the GFI receptacle it tells how you can wire the out going (load side) of the GFI receptacle and add ordinary receptacles downstream that will have the same protection. You can save some money that way if you are using the same circuit but you will be limited to 15A.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that's something i actually never thought of before. I have a power bar that I mounted on the wall but i'm thinking i'll look into those links above!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Calmer said:


> If you read the info that comes with the GFI receptacle it tells how you can wire the out going (load side) of the GFI receptacle and add ordinary receptacles downstream that will have the same protection. You can save some money that way if you are using the same circuit but you will be limited to 15A.


and the builders of new houses cheap out this way too...if bathrooms share the same line, they will only use one GFI upstream.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually will mount my power bars on the wall about a foot or two from the floor. Then I will loop the power cord so that any water that runs down along the line will drip on the floor. 

The GFI powerbars would be the simplest solutions.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Shattered said:


> The GFI powerbars would be the simplest solutions.


Yeah and everything downstream of the GFI powerbars should be protected as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have no understanding of grounded plugs... I really should. D:

So if it has a third prong that means its grounded? That means you shouldnt get hurt if somthing bad happened with a spil or leak?

Most of my power bars have the third prong but i have a feeling its not that easy is it? lol

That single adapter, so that plugs into your main sockets. Is it still safe to run a power bar to it? I want to get more organised with the new room but i am afraid to over crowd the plugs in one spot.. 

Sorry about all the Q's


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

basically faster/better/smarter than a fuse

http://home.howstuffworks.com/question117.htm


> That outlet is called a ground-fault circuit interrupter (GFCI). It's there to protect people from electrical shock, so it is completely different from a fuse.
> 
> The question on appliance plugs talks about fuses. The idea behind a fuse is to protect a house from an electrical fire. If the hot wire were to accidentally touch the neutral wire for some reason (say, because a mouse chews through the insulation, or someone drives a nail through the wire while hanging a picture, or the vacuum cleaner sucks up an outlet cord and cuts it), an incredible amount of current will flow through the circuit and start heating it up like one of the coils in a toaster. The fuse heats up faster than the wire and burns out before the wire can start a fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Ground-Fault Circuit Interrupter should be on all salt water aquarium equipment because salt water conducts electricity more efficiently than distilled water.

http://scienceathome.cienciaviva.pt/conduti_agua_eng.html

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...Hash=574acb7fdb9f07b9757c0797ca2122e91b60e7ed

You can plug into this ^^^ and everything downstream should be ground fault protected. Read the manufactures instruction to be 100% sure though.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think I have the most unsafe electrical setup...think Chevy Chase plugging in his Christmas Lights...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol, I have one of those too. Maybe you noticed, maybe you didn't. But it definitely gives the Christmas lights a run for their money.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

How would this setup work with a UPS? Where would the GFI go?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

120V power -> UPS -> GFI -> Aquarium 
I would say downstream as you are switching power sources with an UPS during an outage.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Calmer said:


> 120V power -> UPS -> GFI -> Aquarium
> I would say downstream as you are switching power sources with an UPS during an outage.


Calmer is right - maybe for an additional reason he wasn't aware of.

A GFI upstream of the UPS provides no protection on the power leaving the UPS, but also UPS and GFI don't mix very well in my experience. When a UPS is plugged into a GFI, it will sometimes trip the GFI for no obvious reason (although I suspect it's caused by the UPS running daily self tests).


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The GFCI is on sale this week at Canadian Tire. 
Noma GFCI Power Bar, 4-Outlet
Sale: $19.99 
Reg: $26.99

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...464124&deptid=null&ctgrid=null&subctgrid=null


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice Calmer. Thanks for the heads up.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Calmer said:


> The GFCI is on sale this week at Canadian Tire.
> Noma GFCI Power Bar, 4-Outlet
> Sale: $19.99
> Reg: $26.99
> ...


So is the plug only unit (17.99). I picked one up as this thread got me a wee bit paranoid. Cheap insurance for your wellbeing.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice Calmer. Thanks for the heads up.


Your welcome anytime 

Yeah they both are cheaper than most surge protection power bars for electronics. To buy a GFCI wall receptacle would cost about $18 plus installation.


----------

